# Is it time to buy a Series 3?



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I haven't been watching Series 3 prices, until lately. I noticed today that the price is now 699, instead of 899 and the monthly fee is 16.95 per month or there are prepay options. But, the 699 vs the 899 is VERY tempting. Has anyone else been watching the pricing? Is this as good as it's going to get?

Thanks!!


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

Cheaper than you think ($200 rebate):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=352577&page=1&pp=30


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

plus with the backdoor eSATA port enabled, it's like, WOW, too much space
<grin, there's never too much hd space>


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Plus you can get it for $599 before rebate, not $699 (and it started at only $799).

S3 for $400 is the way to go.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

S3 - $599 - 200(rebate) = $399

Prepay 3yrs of service @ $299 = $8.31/mo


----------



## braggo (Feb 21, 2004)

I have been thinking about buying an S3 as well due to the price drop. Is it worth it even without HD (I live in the boondocks). I do have digital cable though and I'm currently using a cable card in my TV.


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

I just picked one up. I have SD television but plan to shortly make the jump. Comcast comes this afternoon with cablecards. [crosses fingers]

(I'm upgrading from a Sony series 1 Tivo.)

-Rick


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

I currently have 3 S2s in use (2 @ 140 hrs & 1 #@ 40 hrs.). The 40 hr. is on lifetime and the other 2 are $6.95/mo.

I also have the local cable HD Box (Motorola dual tuner approx. 17 hrs.) which costs $12.95/mo.

If I were to go for the S3, I'd shell out $399 for the hardware (after rebate). What would be my payment options on the monthly fee? Could I still get MSD for $6.95/mo. based on having the lifetime and the 2 140s? If not, what would my options be?

I'd probably take 1 of the 140s out of service (save $6.95/mo.). I could also substitute 2 cable cards for the Moto ($12.95/mo. less 2x ~$3/mo.).

I do have an HD TV that the Moto box is on and the S3 would be on.

Any thoughts on my best course of action?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

I absolutely love my s3.

I am also slowly becoming convinced there is a good chance that SDV will render the s3 limited in what HD channels I receive in the next year or so (I am in a mid-size market).

Just keep it in mind when making the plunge.


----------



## Granzella (Sep 13, 2006)

JPA2825 said:


> I currently have 3 S2s in use (2 @ 140 hrs & 1 #@ 40 hrs.). The 40 hr. is on lifetime and the other 2 are $6.95/mo.
> 
> I also have the local cable HD Box (Motorola dual tuner approx. 17 hrs.) which costs $12.95/mo.
> 
> ...


Yes, you would get the MSD for $6.95.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Sadara said:


> I haven't been watching Series 3 prices, until lately. I noticed today that the price is now 699, instead of 899 and the monthly fee is 16.95 per month or there are prepay options. But, the 699 vs the 899 is VERY tempting. Has anyone else been watching the pricing? Is this as good as it's going to get?
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm sure someone around here has been watching.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

dig_duggler said:


> I absolutely love my s3.
> 
> I am also slowly becoming convinced there is a good chance that SDV will render the s3 limited in what HD channels I receive in the next year or so (I am in a mid-size market).
> 
> Just keep it in mind when making the plunge.


Unless you go with FIOS, in which case SDV is irrelevent and you get lots more HD right away.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> Unless you go with FIOS, in which case SDV is irrelevent and you get lots more HD right away.


Seriously, do you work for Verizon?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Unless you go with FIOS, in which case SDV is irrelevent and you get lots more HD right away.


Put it in my area and I'm there. Unfortunately, FIOS is not available in many markets.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

classicX said:


> Seriously, do you work for Verizon?


Nope... I just love their product.

Verios FIOS Internet + Verizon FIOS TV + Tivo S3 = TV utopia

I've been waiting for ~3 years for this combo, and it's finally all here for me (as of last week). Yay me.


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

AbMagFab said:


> Nope... I just love their product.
> 
> Verios FIOS Internet + Verizon FIOS TV + Tivo S3 = TV utopia
> 
> I've been waiting for ~3 years for this combo, and it's finally all here for me (as of last week). Yay me.


+1


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

askewed said:


> +1


+2


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

FIOS would be a very interesting option for me because, like Verizons FIOS service in some markets, Cox OKC provides my cable TV, high speed Internet, and telephone service, all three. It would be refreshing if Cox had to compete with somebody who could furnish all three services and would not disable my S3 with SDV. Alas, FIOS is not available in OKC. Maybe someday.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TexasAg said:


> +2


-2


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I might have to buy a Series 3 now... and since I'd use it for OTA HD only, SDV doesn't really matter.


----------



## pauldy (Feb 4, 2002)

Funny cause the sig already shows an S3. My vote is still a no go with this device, its just as much a pos as the moto box you get from the cable companies. You basically trade off problems from one device to the other. I was excited about the moxi but it isn't available here so for me at least I'm still in the market for a good hd dvr.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

pauldy said:


> Funny cause the sig already shows an S3. My vote is still a no go with this device, its just as much a pos as the moto box you get from the cable companies. You basically trade off problems from one device to the other. I was excited about the moxi but it isn't available here so for me at least I'm still in the market for a good hd dvr.


Um, clearly you don't have a S3. If you did, you'd know they don't even come close. The S3 works, the Moto (and SA) are junk.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

AbMagFab is dead on. Of course, I have that Verizon Fios Ethernet/TV/Series 3 nirvana thing going as well. I couldn't be happier with the combination.

Al


----------



## KustomMerc (Jun 1, 2007)

Costco must be out...! here is a new link.....but hurry

http://www.shoplocal.com/latimes/default.aspx?action=addetail&adretailerid=151&adlistingid=3246678


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

pauldy said:


> Funny cause the sig already shows an S3. My vote is still a no go with this device, its just as much a pos as the moto box you get from the cable companies. You basically trade off problems from one device to the other. I was excited about the moxi but it isn't available here so for me at least I'm still in the market for a good hd dvr.


How do you spell "TROLL"? Let me count the ways. Sometimes it makes a lot more sense to keep your mouth shut at the risk of seeming ignorant, than it does to open it and leave no doubt.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally Posted by pauldy
> Funny cause the sig already shows an S3. My vote is still a no go with this device, its just as much a pos as the moto box you get from the cable companies. You basically trade off problems from one device to the other. I was excited about the moxi but it isn't available here so for me at least I'm still in the market for a good hd dvr.





gwsat said:


> How do you spell "TROLL"? Let me count the ways. Sometimes it makes a lot more sense to keep your mouth shut at the risk of seeming ignorant, than it does to open it and leave no doubt.


 +1 :up:


----------



## snowbunny (Jun 10, 2007)

It's still possible to try to gently convince TiVo to transfer over a lifetime subscription if you own an S1 or S2 with lifetime.

It took a lot of convincing but I did it last week. You do still have to pay the transfer fee.


----------



## pauldy (Feb 4, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Um, clearly you don't have a S3. If you did, you'd know they don't even come close. The S3 works, the Moto (and SA) are junk.


What would make you think I didn't have one, because I'm not happy with it, get real not everyone is so enamored with the TiVo logo as to overlook the shortcomings in favor of it. For me at least it really felt like I traded off one set of problems for another set equally as frustrating. Not to mention the price tag, and service fees which helps increase my bitterness with it.

As for my S1 I have nothing but good things to say about it, but that was a different TiVo as a company all together.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

pauldy said:


> What would make you think I didn't have one, because I'm not happy with it, get real not everyone is so enamored with the TiVo logo as to overlook the shortcomings in favor of it. For me at least it really felt like I traded off one set of problems for another set equally as frustrating. Not to mention the price tag, and service fees which helps increase my bitterness with it.
> 
> As for my S1 I have nothing but good things to say about it, but that was a different TiVo as a company all together.


I am still confused. Did you or did you not buy an S3? If you returned it or sold it, how long did you have it before you did so?

Based on my many years of using the TiVo software with my S1 and my equally happy experience with the S3, I cant imagine how someone who owned an S1 and had nothing but good things to say about it could have so many bad things to say about the S3. Can you explain?

A curious readership awaits.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

gwsat said:


> I am still confused. Did you or did you not buy an S3? If you returned it or sold it, how long did you have it before you did so?
> 
> Based on my many years of using the TiVo software with my S1 and my equally happy experience with the S3, I cant imagine how someone who owned an S1 and had nothing but good things to say about it could have so many bad things to say about the S3. Can you explain?
> 
> A curious readership awaits.


 Agreed. And having owned several POS Comcast Motorola boxes, the difference between one of them and an S3 is like comparing, well...if I have to say a Yugo and a BMW once more I think I'll hurl.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

richsadams said:


> ...And having owned several POS Comcast Motorola boxes, the difference between one of them and an S3 is like comparing, well...if I have to say a Yugo and a BMW once more I think I'll hurl.


A Moto DVR's performance depends a great deal on the S/W it uses.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVo Troll said:


> A Moto DVR's performance depends a great deal on the S/W it uses.


And the fact that it's internal hardware is sub-standard by any measurement, the hard drive is miniscule and it has no cooling fan making it a fire hazard. Other than that it's a fine machine.


----------



## ronnieko (Oct 28, 2004)

Right now I have 2 Tivos, both series 2's. One is a the Pioneer 810 DVD recorder 6.95 a month and the other is lifetime.

I LOVE them both!!!! I am constantly dragging files back and forth from each TiVo and my PC.
The Series 3 will not do this.

It is a shame when we are ready to watch an HBO movie in HD, and have to pause it for what ever reason, Then I have to switch over to normal def/TiVo.... You all know what I mean. Soprano's or a movie starts at 9:00, but by the time the popcorn is made and we are ready to watch it, that cancels out me watching it in HD...
But all that would change if I DID get the series 3.
OR!!!!!
Comcast DVR

A REAL tough call here, plus, I only have 2 HD inputs on my HDTV... Right now going to them is my comcast HD box, and my DVD player...

Just seems like everything will work fine if I get the comcast DVR, cheaper too...

BUT, I love my TiVo...

Suggestions?????


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ronnieko said:


> Right now I have 2 Tivos, both series 2's. One is a the Pioneer 810 DVD recorder 6.95 a month and the other is lifetime. I LOVE them both!!!! I am constantly dragging files back and forth from each TiVo and my PC. The Series 3 will not do this. It is a shame when we are ready to watch an HBO movie in HD, and have to pause it for what ever reason, Then I have to switch over to normal def/TiVo.... You all know what I mean. Soprano's or a movie starts at 9:00, but by the time the popcorn is made and we are ready to watch it, that cancels out me watching it in HD... But all that would change if I DID get the series 3. OR!!!!! Comcast DVR A REAL tough call here, plus, I only have 2 HD inputs on my HDTV... Right now going to them is my comcast HD box, and my DVD player... Just seems like everything will work fine if I get the comcast DVR, cheaper too... BUT, I love my TiVo... Suggestions?????


 Get the Comcast DVR. (  Did I just say that out loud??) Get your hopes up. Youll think, Hey...it's not so bad. The interface isnt as nice as TiVos, but hey, Im saving money! Its good to have an all-in-one box. And I've got VOD. Woo hoo! All will go well...for a bit.

Then after a while you'll see that the free VOD shows are crap and ads and that the PPV shows cost as much or more than Amazon Unbox (or the movies at the local video store). And THEN it'll start missing recordings and you'll get a little mad. You'll decide to go back to Comcast and wait in line for a new one and then that one will miss more recordings. Youll be a little more upset and take it out on your spouse. Then you'll see that it (the Comcast DVR, not your spouse) will refuse to set up a wish list. You'll spend some time making quizzical faces when you try to figure out why the guide doesn't even recognize a show that's on at that very moment. Then itll freeze up solid for several minutes when you try to FF.  And then you're inexpensive DVR will begin performing all of the commands you punched into the remote all at once when you were trying to get it to unfreeze. Then it will suddenly stop recording a show youve been waiting to see for weeks right in the middlefor no apparent reason. Then it will miss recording some more shows just for fun. Subsequently you'll drive down to the Comcast office and get in line to get yet another one and you'll begin trying to figure out how to keep that one from bursting into flames because you don't have the space of a three car garage to keep it in and...and...oh wait. That was _my_ experience with POS Comcast HD DVR's. I'm sure your experience will be _much_ better. 

Eventually you'll be soooooo happy when you're new S3 arrives and you can kiss your POS Comcast box g-bye! 

ORyou can just get an S3 now and skip the torture. MRV will be implemented eventually and the rest of the features work very well. In the meantime you can take comfort in knowing that one of your neighbors is cussing at his Comcast DVR because it missed his wifes favorite show and he now has to sit and actually talk to her.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

richsadams said:


> Get the Comcast DVR. (  Did I just say that out loud??) Get your hopes up. Youll think, Hey...it's not so bad. The interface isnt as nice as TiVos, but hey, Im saving money! Its good to have an all-in-one box. And I've got VOD. Woo hoo! All will go well...for a bit.
> 
> Then after a while you'll see that the free VOD shows are crap and ads and that the PPV shows cost as much or more than Amazon Unbox (or the movies at the local video store). And THEN it'll start missing recordings and you'll get a little mad. You'll decide to go back to Comcast and wait in line for a new one and then that one will miss more recordings. Youll be a little more upset and take it out on your spouse. Then you'll see that it (the Comcast DVR, not your spouse) will refuse to set up a wish list. You'll spend some time making quizzical faces when you try to figure out why the guide doesn't even recognize a show that's on at that very moment. Then itll freeze up solid for several minutes when you try to FF. And then you're inexpensive DVR will begin performing all of the commands you punched into the remote all at once when you were trying to get it to unfreeze. Then it will suddenly stop recording a show youve been waiting to see for weeks right in the middlefor no apparent reason. Then it will miss recording some more shows just for fun. Subsequently you'll drive down to the Comcast office and get in line to get yet another one and you'll begin trying to figure out how to keep that one from bursting into flames because you don't have the space of a three car garage to keep it in and...and...oh wait. That was _my_ experience with POS Comcast HD DVR's. I'm sure your experience will be _much_ better.


Have you been spying on me? This has pretty much been my experience with the Motorola DCT-6412/6 used by Comcast in my area. Over the past three years, I've gone through five of them, so it's not just "a bad box or two".


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

richsadams said:


> And the fact that it's internal hardware is sub-standard by any measurement, the hard drive is miniscule and it has no cooling fan making it a fire hazard. Other than that it's a fine machine.


The lack of a cooling fan is truly a shortcoming reminiscent of early ReplayTV's and the Dishplayer. However, knowing that, my 6412 is out in the open on top of the component stack and has never evidenced cooling issues.

The HD is small (120GB) by hi-def standards. That's why I use the 6412 to record only hi-def shows that benefit from the hi-def format. But the DT DVR costs $12 monthly w/no contract or commitment and accesses all *this* additional stuff (w/"trick play"features) which doesn't take up HD space at all.

The 6412's standard-def output supplies a DT S2 and ReplayTV via S-Video where standard-def shows go. The 6412's standard-def output doesn't display the EPG or other GUI screens which enable using them and the search feature at the same time a standard-def show is being recorded. BTW, the 6412's 'Search' works well!

All recordings on all my DVR's can ultimately be sent to two DVD-recorders w/HD's for archiving on DVD, although any program can be recorded immediately on either DVD recorder as well.

What's your "measurement" for "sub-standard hardware" and how does that measurement relate to the DCT 6412?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

mike_camden said:


> Have you been spying on me? This has pretty much been my experience with the Motorola DCT-6412/6 used by Comcast in my area. Over the past three years, I've gone through five of them, so it's not just "a bad box or two".


  Sad but true. All of our replacements were brand new, unused boxes...still had the plastic protector film on the face so they were up to Comcast's current high standards. I read posts on the Comcast forum where some patient folks were on their 11th Comcast DVR!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVo Troll said:


> The lack of a cooling fan is truly a shortcoming reminiscent of early ReplayTV's and the Dishplayer. However, knowing that, my 6412 is out in the open on top of the component stack and has never evidenced cooling issues.
> 
> The HD is small (80GB) by hi-def standards. That's why I use the 6412 to record only hi-def shows that benefit from the hi-def format. But the DT DVR costs $12 monthly w/no contract or commitment and accesses all *this* additional stuff (w/"trick play"features) which doesn't take up HD space at all.
> 
> ...


 My expectation for any CE product is one that works when you get it and keeps working...without having to replace it multiple times; distributed by a vendor that cares about my user experience. Call me demanding I guess.  Glad it's working for you. Enjoy!


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

richsadams said:


> ...the Comcast DVR...interface isnt as nice as TiVos...


What do you mean by "interface"?

The 6412 with (soon to be replaced) MS Foundation Edition GUI has a far more aesthetic interface than TiVo's signature displays. It will be interesting to see how the new GUI compares.

If a reader tries out a Comcast DVR s/he should be aware of the lack of a cooling fan, which, when not taken into account, probably causes most of the reported problems.

The 6412 is no longer available (in my area) but has been replaced with the all digital 3416 which has a 160GB HD. (Although the 6412 has analog as well as digital tuners it displays only digital simulcasts in my area.)


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The Comcast DVR has improved considerably in the last few months as new software updates have been released for it.

That, and uncertainty on future support for Series 3 Tivo is the only reason my Comcast DVR hasn't been replaced.

$400 for a S3 and $300 for 3 years of service is a big gamble to make if there are real changes to Comcast coming soon.


----------



## lukemccain (Jun 13, 2007)

acvthree said:


> AbMagFab is dead on. Of course, I have that Verizon Fios Ethernet/TV/Series 3 nirvana thing going as well. I couldn't be happier with the combination.
> 
> Al


What would be involved including costs to make the switch to TiVo for my DVR? I have FIOS Internet and TV with the home media center. One HD DVR and two QIC2500 set top boxes. Verizon is supposedly going to upgrade the service so the basic boxes can control the recording of the DVR but that may not be a good enough reason to keep the Verizon DVR.


----------



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

richsadams said:


> Get the Comcast DVR. (  Did I just say that out loud??) Get your hopes up. Youll think, Hey...it's not so bad. The interface isnt as nice as TiVos, but hey, Im saving money! Its good to have an all-in-one box. And I've got VOD. Woo hoo! All will go well...for a bit.
> 
> Then after a while you'll see that the free VOD shows are crap and ads and that the PPV shows cost as much or more than Amazon Unbox (or the movies at the local video store). And THEN it'll start missing recordings and you'll get a little mad. You'll decide to go back to Comcast and wait in line for a new one and then that one will miss more recordings. Youll be a little more upset and take it out on your spouse. Then you'll see that it (the Comcast DVR, not your spouse) will refuse to set up a wish list. You'll spend some time making quizzical faces when you try to figure out why the guide doesn't even recognize a show that's on at that very moment. Then itll freeze up solid for several minutes when you try to FF. And then you're inexpensive DVR will begin performing all of the commands you punched into the remote all at once when you were trying to get it to unfreeze. Then it will suddenly stop recording a show youve been waiting to see for weeks right in the middlefor no apparent reason. Then it will miss recording some more shows just for fun. Subsequently you'll drive down to the Comcast office and get in line to get yet another one and you'll begin trying to figure out how to keep that one from bursting into flames because you don't have the space of a three car garage to keep it in and...and...oh wait. That was _my_ experience with POS Comcast HD DVR's. I'm sure your experience will be _much_ better.
> 
> ...


Amen brother. I learned this lesson the hard way.... Moved and had to swap out my 3412 for a 6412III (which had flaky audio), and then swapped it out when audio kept dropping out on me - of course they gave me another 6412III (tried to give me a 6412II before I insisted on an HDMI connection). I'm not waiting until my 11th box - Series 3 is now on the way. I'll risk the potential SDV issues down the road and lack of OnDemand in exchange for a well-functioning machine that doesn't record repeats even when I tell it not to (and the guide explicitly states they are repeats, etc). And the Comcast TiVo is still going to be on the Motorola hardware, which I think is at least a part of the problem...

As for the Seattle area Motorola/ Microsoft boxes getting software upgrades soon - from what I can tell that's still the basic comcast dvr software everyone else has (or it appears to be), just with an additional main menu screen with video clips, etc. Don't get your hopes up too much there...


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Maybe the replacement S/W won't be as good as MS's Foundation Edition, which I like. Will supposedly know by the end of the month.

Who's S/W is the 'basic' version? I thought there are several being used other than MS.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

One thing that the Moto/Tivo will have, which will be nice, is the PiP window that shows up in the menus.

If I get an S3 I am seriously going to miss that. My wife and I regularly watch whatever is on the tuner in the small window while going through the hundreds of channels on the guide.


----------



## simonkodousek (Apr 12, 2007)

Sadara said:


> I haven't been watching Series 3 prices, until lately. I noticed today that the price is now 699, instead of 899 and the monthly fee is 16.95 per month or there are prepay options. But, the 699 vs the 899 is VERY tempting. Has anyone else been watching the pricing? Is this as good as it's going to get?
> 
> Thanks!!


If HD is important to you, then by all means get a S3. However, since I could care less about HD as long as I have a DVR, the S2 is great for me.

Enjoy the S3!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

richsadams said:


> And the fact that it's internal hardware is sub-standard by any measurement, the hard drive is miniscule and it has no cooling fan making it a fire hazard. Other than that it's a fine machine.


The 6412phase3 and 6416 and the 3412-3416 dvr all have an extra fan for cooling. Your post needs correcting.

the Motorola 3416 is running fine.

It will be cheaper in the long run the price of the S3+$16.95/month/ versus $14.90/month for cable dvr. free upgrades/replacement

ajwees41


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> The 6412phase3 and 6416 and the 3412-3416 dvr all have an extra fan for cooling. Your post needs correcting.
> 
> the Motorola 3416 is running fine.
> 
> ...


 At different points over the last year we were given three brand new Motorola boxes from Comcast; none of which had a fan. Different models are distributed in different areas I suppose, but when you don't have a choice, you take what they give you. Apparently Comcast/Motorola doesn't see a need for fans here.

After having to deal with multiple replacements (the third one having problems as well) the word "free" isn't what comes to mind. 

Glad yours is working for you...enjoy.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> It will be cheaper in the long run the price of the S3+$16.95/month/ versus $14.90/month for cable dvr. free upgrades/replacement


How many people do you think would buy a S3 and pay $16.95/month for service? That combination does not make much financial sense.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

c3 said:


> How many people do you think would buy a S3 and pay $16.95/month for service? That combination does not make much financial sense.


I meant the cable dvr would be a better deal than the S3. In my area Cox Charges $14.90 dvr+service vs Tivo's S3 price + service.

If the cable dvr went out, or a newer model get a free replacement. If the there is a problem with the S3 you have send it to Tivo and if a newer S3/S4 that handles SDV comes you would have to shell out more money for that.

ajwees41


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> I meant the cable dvr would be a better deal than the S3. In my area Cox Charges $14.90 dvr+service vs Tivo's S3 price + service.


My point was that someone who can afford to buy HDTV and S3 should be able to pay $299 for 3 years of service. Only an idiot whould pay $16.95/month.

Comcast would not give me a DVR unless I pay them $60 more per month.


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

Swivel Search rocks!


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

c3 said:


> My point was that someone who can afford to buy HDTV and S3 should be able to pay $299 for 3 years of service. Only an idiot whould pay $16.95/month.
> 
> Comcast would not give me a DVR unless I pay them $60 more per month.


I am an S3 owner and happy that I decided to buy one, but I dont believe that TiVo can win an argument based on economics. When I replaced Cox OKCs SA 8300HD with my S3, my cable bill went down by only $10 a month. The rest of what I have to spend for the digital gateway and HD service remained in place, as I believe it does for all S3 owners who keep their cable HD channels.

Surely you dont claim that buying an S3 would reduce ones cable bill by $60 a month if one kept the same cable HD channels one had while using a Comcast box, do you? Of course, one can drop a cable companys HD service all together but that would eliminate access to ESPN HD, HBO HD, and Showtime HD, and several other cable only HD channels, none of which I would want to lose.

Let me say again, though, that I LOVE my S3, economics be damned!


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

gwsat said:


> Surely you dont claim that buying an S3 would reduce ones cable bill by $60 a month if one kept the same cable HD channels one had while using a Comcast box, do you?


I've had ~$15/month limited basic for the past 15 years, and I'm interested in the local HD channels only. Getting a DVR from Comcast means increasing my cable bill by $60/month.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

c3 said:


> I've had ~$15/month limited basic for the past 15 years, and I'm interested in the local HD channels only. Getting a DVR from Comcast means increasing my cable bill by $60/month.


Unless I misunderstand, you have never rented an HD DVR from Comcast? I get it, but I suggest that most prospective S3 buyers have a serious enough interest in HD to be currently subscribing to their cable companies HD channels and renting a cable company HD DVR. Anyway, I do understand where you are coming from.


----------



## scruzphreak (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi. 

I currently have a DirecTivo series 1 box with an upgraded hard disk.

I'm in a comcast area, but I really don't like them. 

Is there any way that I can:
* stay with directv
* upgrade to a high def tivo
* keep the ability to record more than one show at a time?

thanks
-ms


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

scruzphreak said:


> Hi.
> 
> I currently have a DirecTivo series 1 box with an upgraded hard disk.
> 
> ...


Get an HR10-250 directv receiver (It's TiVo and Hi-Def). You'll have to find them used though I think, as I believe DTV isn't selling them anymore (Someone else can correct me I'm sure).


----------



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Get an HR10-250 directv receiver (It's TiVo and Hi-Def). You'll have to find them used though I think, as I believe DTV isn't selling them anymore (Someone else can correct me I'm sure).


Just be warned that using the HR10-250 you won't be able to get most/ all DirecTV HD locals and all future national HD channels, as they'll be broadcast in MPEG-4 (which the HR10-250 can't handle). If you want those, you'll need to get the DirecTV HD DVR which isn't TiVo.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

ckelly5 said:


> Just be warned that using the HR10-250 you won't be able to get most/ all DirecTV HD locals and all future national HD channels, as they'll be broadcast in MPEG-4 (which the HR10-250 can't handle). If you want those, you'll need to get the DirecTV HD DVR which isn't TiVo.


Thats a deal killer for me. I would never consider D*, because, as matters stand, I would have to BUY an HD DVR but could not get one from TiVo that would tune all channels. I am not especially crazy about Cox OKC but my S3 goes a long way toward overcoming Coxs shortcomings.

Even if D* made a new deal with TiVo, I would not consider going with them until and unless they cured their PQ problems.


----------



## sytyguy (Sep 8, 2005)

scruzphreak said:


> Hi.
> 
> I currently have a DirecTivo series 1 box with an upgraded hard disk.
> 
> ...


Get a HR20-700 from D*, it can record 2 different channels, and watch a recording, all at the same time. I went through customer retention, and received one free, and the other one I was suppose to exchange my HR10-250 for the HR20, so they charged me $99, however, when the installer arrived he forgot, so I am still using the HR10, but I ordered another HR20 from ValueElectronics, so the HR10 will be retired.

BTW, I have no PQ problems with D*, in fact, it is considerably better than my Cox cable.


----------



## sailor44 (Dec 15, 2003)

c3 said:


> How many people do you think would buy a S3 and pay $16.95/month for service? That combination does not make much financial sense.


Agreed! I priced the tivo hd ($800) and when I recovered from the sticker shock, I looked into getting one from direct tv (I am on the satellite). At $150, and $10 per month for the rental, this beats the crap out of the tivo offer! A no brainer, IMHO.

With prices like that (even with the recent reduction in price), tivo is a non starter. Consequently, my s2 tivo has been relegated to the closet. :down:

BTW, the dtv hd dvr, while not quite a good as tivo in the interface area,is quite satisfactory. The one thing I do miss is the "wish list". I don't miss the high monthly fee at all.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

sailor44 said:


> Agreed!


Not with me, especially with the fact that I have two S3s. I was referring to the $16.95/month amount people use to make comparisons, instead of the much lower monthly costs with 3-year commitment.


----------



## sytyguy (Sep 8, 2005)

I pay no rental fee for my HR20, and in fact, that was the agreement I sought when I decided to stay with D*.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

sytyguy said:


> I pay no rental fee for my HR20, and in fact, that was the agreement I sought when I decided to stay with D*.


Well, good for you, but that's not TiVo and doesn't do much good for cable customers.


----------



## sytyguy (Sep 8, 2005)

c3,

I was responding to sailor44's post, not to you, but thanks.


----------



## jrrpd34 (Sep 22, 2004)

This is why I will not buy an S3. I don't want to spend the money on the unit and the monthly service with this looming.

http://forums.comcast.net/comcastsupport/board/message?board.id=43&message.id=18747

Read down to the post from the Comcast Moderator where he talks abouth SDV.


----------



## sytyguy (Sep 8, 2005)

jrrpd34 said:


> This is why I will not buy an S3. I don't want to spend the money on the unit and the monthly service with this looming.
> 
> http://forums.comcast.net/comcastsupport/board/message?board.id=43&message.id=18747
> 
> Read down to the post from the Comcast Moderator where he talks abouth SDV.


It appears one needs to be a customer to be able to access that link???

Perhaps you could cut and paste it here??


----------



## AFP6969 (Jun 16, 2007)

How about todays Ad that Tivo sent out themselves! **The S-3 is now down to $399.00!!
*1/2 the price it was about a couple of Months ago!! I know I would feel Ripped Off if I paid Twice the price! Then Tivo disguises the Ad, (Like they had nothing to do with it!) under another Co. Name! But it was Tivo who sent the mailing out!!


----------



## jrrpd34 (Sep 22, 2004)

jrrpd34 said:


> This is why I will not buy an S3. I don't want to spend the money on the unit and the monthly service with this looming.
> 
> http://forums.comcast.net/comcastsupport/board/message?board.id=43&message.id=18747
> 
> Read down to the post from the Comcast Moderator where he talks abouth SDV.


I apologize for that. Here is the Administrator's Quote.

"I am not sure of the roll-out schedule for SDV, however, I do know that there is a push to have this in all areas by sometime late next year. Most likely, not all channels will be switched. Local networks, for instance, will probably stay as a traditional broadcast."


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

AFP6969 said:


> SDV is due to be killed sometime in 2009 "Maybe". But was due to stop as well on Jan 1 08 until they pushed it back again. If you purchased an S3 today, it will probably be worn out before they ever get around to changing things!


Ummm...I think you're getting *S*witched *D*igital *V*ideo confused with the analog cutoff, which was originally slated for 2006, but was pushed back to 2009.

SDV is a way for cable operators to efficiently use their bandwidth, especially in relation to HD. It's designed to address satellite's migration to MPEG-4, which doubles capacity for their HD.

Time-Warner Cable has already announced they plan to deploy SDV in half their markets by the end of this year, so it's not some far off thing.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

AFP6969 said:


> SDV is due to be killed sometime in 2009 "Maybe". But was due to stop as well on Jan 1 08 until they pushed it back again. If you purchased an S3 today, it will probably be worn out before they ever get around to changing things!


I can tell you are AFP1, aka MissMaxx, aka BackAgain due to the idiotic comments that are just totally wrong as usual.

This poster just wants to bash things as much as possible because he was temp banned for stupid insulting of others posts and has just been coming back under other names as if his moronic posts can not be identified pretty easily. Reported to mommy again.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I can tell you are AFP1, aka MissMaxx, aka BackAgain due to the idiotic comments that are just totally wrong as usual. ... This poster just wants to bash things as much as possible because he was temp banned for stupid insulting of others posts and has just been coming back under other names ...


 My Ignore List just keeps on growing and growing and growing. <sigh!>


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

jrrpd34 said:


> This is why I will not buy an S3. I don't want to spend the money on the unit and the monthly service with this looming.
> 
> http://forums.comcast.net/comcastsupport/board/message?board.id=43&message.id=18747
> 
> Read down to the post from the Comcast Moderator where he talks abouth SDV.


How about you join us in SDV-free FIOS land. My S3 loves it here.


----------



## jrrpd34 (Sep 22, 2004)

I would love to!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> How about you join us in SDV-free FIOS land. My S3 loves it here.


 Great! Where do I sign up? Oh...they _still _ don't offer it in my area.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I can tell you are AFP1, aka MissMaxx, aka BackAgain due to the idiotic comments that are just totally wrong as usual.
> 
> This poster just wants to bash things as much as possible because he was temp banned for stupid insulting of others posts and has just been coming back under other names as if his moronic posts can not be identified pretty easily. Reported to mommy again.


Some people never learn, do they. 

I would believe something that someone posts on a comcast forum only slightly more than I would something that a comcast CSR tells me on the phone (pretty much not at all).


----------



## Nanookz (Nov 4, 2003)

Comcast and tivo recently signed an agreement to work with each other and provided a tivo "lite" for comcast users. Why would comcast mess up there own boxes and agreements. if they do change then they will probably pass it along so that a fireware update could be made.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Nanookz said:


> Comcast and tivo recently signed an agreement to work with each other and provided a tivo "lite" for comcast users. Why would comcast mess up there own boxes and agreements. if they do change then they will probably pass it along so that a fireware update could be made.


The Comcast-Tivo software is going to run on a motorola box that Comcast bought, so it'll work with SDV.


----------



## Retiredva (Oct 31, 2006)

The price is down to $599 today.

I've been using Tivo for about 3 years and I'm addicted. Recently upgraded by replacing 2 more TVs with High Def models. The audio/video expert who installed my DLP into a cabinet with the home theater system and hung my plasma on the bedroom wall convinced me the Cox cable HD DVR was the way to go, so we did it. Fortunately, we haven't cancelled Tivo because we absolutely hate the Cable DVR interface and want to go back to Tivo. I currently have an HD DVR I obtained for free from Cox cable. I pay $9.95/month for the HD DVR service and $5.50/month for the HD DVR. So the $16.95/month for the Series 3 doesn't bother me.

My question relates to the video and audio quality produced by the Tivo series 3 because the cable version is very good. If I'm to spend $600 for a Series 3, I want to be 100% sure I'm going to be thrilled with the performance.

Would greatly appreciate any feedback from those who have invested the $600 or more.

Thanks!!


----------



## Retiredva (Oct 31, 2006)

AFP6969 said:


> How about todays Ad that Tivo sent out themselves! **The S-3 is now down to $399.00!!
> *1/2 the price it was about a couple of Months ago!! I know I would feel Ripped Off if I paid Twice the price! Then Tivo disguises the Ad, (Like they had nothing to do with it!) under another Co. Name! But it was Tivo who sent the mailing out!!


I never received anything from Tivo or anyone else concerning $399. I was planning on paying $599. Where can I get the $399 box?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Retiredva said:


> I never received anything from Tivo or anyone else concerning $399. I was planning on paying $599. Where can I get the $399 box?


 Ouch! I think you missed it. The cut off date for ordering an S3 @ $599 with a $200 rebate was June 16th. 

Here's the link:

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/rebate/r_june.pdf

You could try calling TiVo's sales dept. (877-289-8486) to see if they'll still honor it. Best of luck! 

P.S. The performance is superb!


----------



## Retiredva (Oct 31, 2006)

richsadams said:


> Ouch! I think you missed it. The cut off date for ordering an S3 @ $599 with a $200 rebate was June 16th.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll do it. Can't hurt. BTW, your post includes at the bottom "Series 3 w/500GB DB35 eSATA." If I buy direct from Tivo, does the box come with 500GB? I apologize for the dumb questions, but I'm a layman just trying to do the right thing.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Retiredva said:


> Thanks, I'll do it. Can't hurt. BTW, your post includes at the bottom "Series 3 w/500GB DB35 eSATA." If I buy direct from Tivo, does the box come with 500GB? I apologize for the dumb questions, but I'm a layman just trying to do the right thing.


 The standard S3 sold by TiVo contains a 250GB hard drive which is good for about 32 hours of HD or 300 hours of SD recording. You can purchase an upgraded TiVo (same warranty, etc.) from the TiVo Community Store (which is actually where we bought ours...good service) with a 500GB or 750GB internal drive but they are quite a bit more expensive.

A recent but unsupported feature has been the activation of the S3's eSATA port. By purchasing an external eSATA drive and attaching it to a TiVo S3 you can add more space for a lower cost than an internal upgrade. Or if you're really into mods and hacks you can buy an S3 with a large internal drive and add an eSATA drive as well. That means cracking the box open to remove and replace TiVos A drive and following some detailed instructions using your PC. If you're not up to that kind of technical work just adding an external drive to the standard S3 is much easier. There are some folks adding 1TB drives and such but I'm not sure who has time to watch that much TV! 

If money is of no concern you could get an upgraded S3 from the TCS. But if you'd rather not spend that kind of cash my recommendation would be to get the basic S3, use it for a while and see how things go. If later you decide you need more recording space you can go to the Series3 eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion thread to learn about adding an external drive which is what weve done. It's really very simple and cost effective. :up:

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

richsadams said:


> The cut off date for ordering an S3 @ $599 with a $200 rebate was June 16th. You could try calling TiVo's sales dept. (877-289-8486) to see if they'll still honor it.


Will be interesting to see if they CAN--the rebate form IIRC goes to El Paso to one of those companies that processes rebates...would be difficult I would think to bend the rules. But Retiredva let us know.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Laserfan said:


> Will be interesting to see if they CAN--the rebate form IIRC goes to El Paso to one of those companies that processes rebates...would be difficult I would think to bend the rules. But Retiredva let us know.


 A good point. :up:

I think I'd fill it out and send it in anyway just to see what happens. I've sent in "stale dated" rebate forms to other companies (or their third party contractors) and have received checks so it can't hurt. The originating company probably dictates how much of a grace period they'll allow. TiVo's generally fairly lenient in other areas so it may be worth a try.


----------



## Retiredva (Oct 31, 2006)

Laserfan said:


> Will be interesting to see if they CAN--the rebate form IIRC goes to El Paso to one of those companies that processes rebates...would be difficult I would think to bend the rules. But Retiredva let us know.


Well, it was worth a try. The CSR said no can do, but I can buy a factory refurbished unit for $499 if I want. Yes, I'd save $300, but not sure I'm comfortable with factory refurbished. Guess I'll just wait for the next sale. I'm sure it won't be long. Also need to check with my A/V installer. Have my Cox cable HD DVR piggy-backed into my bedroom so I can watch recorded material in either room. Not sure I'll be able to do that with the Series 3.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I passed on this deal also. As much as I want Tivo I suspect that they will have a product that is compatible with switched cable within six months.

Additionally the Comcast PVR with Tivo is rolling out in that same time frame. 

I will suffer with the Comcast PVR for now and keep my money in the bank!


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

So I bought an S3 last Friday 6/15, before the rebate expired, from Costco. But, it's still "in process" and hasn't shipped yet. I should be eligible since I bought it before the deadline, but I'm a bit concerned since I may not receive it for another week. Any advice?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jakerome said:


> So I bought an S3 last Friday 6/15, before the rebate expired, from Costco. But, it's still "in process" and hasn't shipped yet. I should be eligible since I bought it before the deadline, but I'm a bit concerned since I may not receive it for another week. Any advice?


 You shouldn't have any problem since your receipt is dated June 15th. :up:


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

richsadams said:


> ...MRV will be implemented eventually...


Does MRV stand for multi-room viewing? If so, do you know it will be implemented eventually, or are you speculating?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Neil 420 said:


> Does MRV stand for multi-room viewing? If so, do you know it will be implemented eventually, or are you speculating?


Yes, MRV stands for multi-room viewing.

Had to dig for my old post that you quoted! At the time of my post back in mid June it was common sense speculation on my part but it has since been backed up by TiVo VP of Product Marketing Jim Denney's recent statements.


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow. Thanks for the link, it sounds very promising.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Neil 420 said:


> Wow. Thanks for the link, it sounds very promising.


Knock on wood (touching head).


----------

